# For those that are in and or around Indiana



## IMAA (Feb 16, 2003)

If your in or around Indiana keep April 26th open and spend a few hours in Muncie, Ind.http://www.impactacademy.com/seminars/flyers/muncie_flyer.htm


THanks


----------



## arnisador (May 12, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------



## IMAA (May 12, 2003)

Review?  SURE! 

First off, I'd like to say it was a great turnout, we had something in the area of 35 people show up.  

2nd it was only a 3 hour workshop to introduce Guru Mike to our community, and share and network with others.

The firs hour Guru Mike was focusing on the Eskrido system from Grandmaster Cacoy Canete,  we ran thru the 12 strikes.. Then we moved right into angle 1 and 2, counter strikes off of the 2.  Then we went for counter for counter.  After that we dove into angle 3, and 4 same thing, counters.  We kinda took the last half of the hour or so, going into some stick locks, joint manipulations.  Very Painfull stuff...but great locks to learn... 

The second hour Guru Mike focused on Empty hand vs. Knife from SIKAL (hybrid system of Kali/Silat).  He showed simple evasiveness, explained to those with no previous training the pakal, and sak sak grips.  (True/False, Icepick, Stabbing) etc...
we then worked on blade returns, rather than focus on Disarm's, he said "disarms must be trained on a consistant basis, and thier not to be looked for they are accidental if not incidental"
so not to look for them, but if thier there and you trained in disarms you would just know when and where to find em...

The third and final hour was focused on Shen Chuan/Silat balance disruption.  It was purley empty hand vs. empty hand,  teaching how to find your partners/opponents balance placement.  We learnt several different positions, as well as techniques.  The Shen Chuan system from Grand Master Prof. Joe Lansdale is a sysem based from Aikijitsu,Combat Hapkido, Arnis, Judo.  Guru Mike has taken the shen chuan and combined it well with his Silat training and demonstrated several foot sweeps ie. Sapu dalam, Sapu Luar, Bizet Luar, Bizet Dalam,  Kinjit Siko.   Thier was just way to much even in a 3 hour session to write down.  I highly suggest that if you can or would be interested in hosting Guru Mike Casto for a workshop/seminar,  contact him by www.impactacademy.com

Thanks again.


----------



## arnisador (May 13, 2003)

Sounds great!


----------

